# Never know what you'll meet on a backroad



## dirtnapper (Sep 24, 2005)

Just never know what you'll meet on a backroad...downeast Maine, Bar Harbor.


----------



## jocose (Oct 12, 2005)

is the opposite of a Push-Me-Pull-You?


----------

